# Livery Yards Near Chichester



## RobynH4 (16 July 2014)

Hi, 

Does anyone know of any livery yards around Chichester preferably with a school, decent hacking and good grazing which offer part livery services?

Many thanks


----------



## Toffee44 (16 July 2014)

Chichester area what side. 

You have main ones of lavant house http://lhstables.co.uk/

Old wick livery ( tack shop on site) http://www.oldwicksaddlery.co.uk/

In Graffham, the best hacking in the area I think personally 
http://www.eastwoodstudfarm.co.uk/

These are good http://www.supremeequineservices.co.uk/


----------



## teapot (17 July 2014)

There's also Boxgrove livery yard and think there's still one at Oakwood too


----------

